# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  قراءة شاملة للمشهد الإنتخابي في دائرة الكرك الثالثة ( لواء المزار الجنوبي )

## الحوت

الثقل التصويتي للطراونة يتشرذم على (6) مرشحين .
• وأصوات الصرايرة تتشرذم على (3) مرشحين .
• مرشحان للبطوش ومرشح للمطارنة ومرشحة للعبادلة
• مرشح الإجماع..الفرصة الوحيدة لعشائر الدائرةالأخرى 
• لا مرشح للحركة الإسلامية ، وعزوف من بقية عشائر الدائرة عن الترشيح .

دائرة الكرك الثالثة.. 

يبدو المشهد الإنتخابي في دائرة الكرك الثالثة ( المزار الجنوبي ) في الإنتخابات القادمة قريبا من المشهد الإنتخابي لإنتخابات عام 2003 م ، بزيادة الضعف في عدد مرشحي عشيرة الطراونة ، وبزيادة مرشح في عدد مرشحي عشيرة الصرايرة ، وبغياب مرشحين عن عشائر القطاونة والموانيس والخرشة والرواشدة التي كان لها مرشحون في إنتخابات 2003 م ، وبدخول عشيرة المطارنة وعشيرة العبادلة حلبة السباق الإنتخابي القادم .
من عشيرة الطراونة يخوض الإنتخابات القادمة النائب السابق المهندس عاطف موسى سليمان الطراونة ، والسيد عبد السلام محمد عايد الطراونة ، والسيد عارف الطراونة ، والسيد يونس الطراونة ، والسيد عزَّت المطارنة ، والمرشحة على الكوتا النسائية حمده الطراونة . 
من عشيرة الصرايرة يخوض الإنتخابات السيد يوسف الصرايرة ، والسيد محمد الصرايرة ، والمرشحة على الكوتا النسائية نهلا فرحان علي الصرايرة . 
المهندس زياد لافي المطارنة يجرِّب حظه ويخوض الإنتخابات القادمة مدعوما من عشيرته ومن الثقل التصويتي للقوميين واليساريين في الدائرة ، وتخوض فاطمة فالح حمود العبادلة السباق الإنتخابي على الكوتا النسائية .
فـي إنتخابات 2003م كان المشهد الإنتخابي على النحو التالي :
تمكنت عشيرة الصرايرة من انتزاع المركز الأول في الدائرة الثالثة ( لواء المزار الجنوبي ) لمرشحها الدكتور حاتم أحمد موسى الصرايرة بحصوله على 4024 صوتا ، بينما ذهبت 2367 صوتا إلى المرشح الآخر من الصرايرة السيد حامد سالم هلال الصرايرة الذي لم يحالفه الحظ . وفاز بالمركز الثاني المهندس عاطف يوسف صالح الطراونة بحصوله على 3429 صوتا ، وكان بإمكان الطراونة انتزاع المركز الأول لو لم تتشرذم أصواتهم على مرشحين آخرين هما السيد يونس سالم عبد الغني الطراونة الذي حصل على 2877 صوتا ، والسيد علي عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن الطراونة مرشح جبهة العمل الإسلامي المدعومة من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الذي حصل على 1280 صوتا . 
وكانت عشيرة الصرايرة قد خاضت انتخابات 1997م بمرشح إجماعها السيد رياض يوسف الصرايره ، وكانت أسماء العديد من أبناء العشيرة قد ترددت آنذاك لخوض تلك الإنتخابات منها السيد رياض الصرايره والسيد سليم الصرايره والمهندس ضرار الصرايره والسيد محمد الصرايره والمحامي حسين الصرايره والسيد رجا الصرايره والسيد نصار الصرايره ، ولكن المنافسة الأخيرة إنحصرت بين ثلاثة من هؤلاء وهم السادة رياض الصرايره وسليم الصرايره ورجا جزاع الصرايره ، وحسم اجتماع حاشد في منزل السيد سليم أحمد الصرايره في بلدة الهاشمية حضرة ممثلون للعشيرة من مؤته وسول والهاشمية والصالحية ومن امتداداتها في عمان والزرقاء والعقبة وأنحاء أخرى وممثلون لعشيرة السبوع الأمر لصالح الأستاذ رياض يوسف الصرايرة ليكون مرشح إجماع للعشيرة ، وقد صمد هذا الإجماع ولم يخرج عليه أحد وتتوج هذا الإجماع بوصول الأستاذ رياض الصرايره نائبا في المجلس الثالث عشر بحصوله على (3856) صوتا .
وكانت عشيرة الصرايره قد نجحت لأول مرة في إيصال النائب والوزير السابق الأستاذ جمال الصرايره إلى المجلس الثاني عشرفي انتخابات1993م بحصوله على (2440) صوتا رغم وجود مرشحين آخرين من نفس العشيرة هما السيد ضرار الصرايرة (1652 صوتا) والسيد نصار الصرايرة (109 أصوات ) ، وكان أحد رجالاتها الحاج ممدوح الصرايرة قد خاض انتخابات 1956م مرشحا في قائمة الإخوان المسلمين وتردد في حينه أن الإخوان احتجوا على وقوع تزوير حال دون إعلان فوزه ، كما حاول أحد رجالات الصرايرة المحافظ السابق الحاج فارس سلامة الصرايرة الوصول إلى المجلس النيابي حيث خاض إنتخابات 1989م في دائرة محافظة الزرقاء ( قبل قانون الصوت الواحد ) وحصل على 4764 صوتا لم تمكنه من الفوز .

على صعيد عشيرة الطراونة فقد فاز بالمقعد الثاني من مقعدي الدائرة المهندس عاطف يوسف صالح الطراونة بحصوله على 3429 صوتا ، وكان بإمكان الطراونة انتزاع المركز الأول لو لم تتشرذم أصواتهم على مرشحين آخرين هما السيد يونس سالم عبد الغني الطراونة الذي حصل على 2877 صوتا ، والسيد علي عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن الطراونة مرشح جبهة العمل الإسلامي المدعومة من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الذي حصل على 1280 صوتا .
في إنتخابات عام 1997م كان الإجماع العشائري الذي توصلت إليه عشائر الطراونه على الفريق المتقاعد خالد عبد الكريم سلمان الطراونه قد أوصله إلى المجلس النيابي الثالث عشر فائزا بالمركز الأول بحصوله على (6638) صوتا ، وكان نجاح عشائر الطراونه في الوصول إلى مرشح إجماع قد جاء بعد مخاض صعب آنذاك ، حيث كان عدد الذين ترددت أسماؤهم لخوض الانتخابات من أبناء العشيرة كبيرا منهم الفريق المتقاعد خالد الطراونه والسيد علي سالم الطراونه والسيد باسل إبراهيم الطراونه والسيد ياسين عبد الرحمن الطراونه والسيد علي ياسين الطراونه والسيد منصور حامد الطراونه والعقيد المتقاعد محمد عبد الرحيم الطراونه والسيد تركي أحمد الطراونه والسيد محمد عبد الكريم الطراونه ، ولكن عدد المتنافسين على إجماع العشيرة انحسر إلى ثلاثة فقط هم الفريق المتقاعد خالد الطراونه والسيد باسل إبراهيم الطراونه والسيد علي سالم الطراونه ، وحسمت العشيرة الأمر لصالح الفريق المتقاعد خالد الطراونه في اجتماع حاشد في المزار الجنوبي حضره ممثلون لجميع امتدادات عشائر الطراونه في دائرة الكرك الانتخابية بمشاركة عدد من رموز العشيرة وشيوخها منهم العين أحمد الطراونه والسيد عبد الوهاب حسين الطراونه والسيد أحمد عبد الكريم الطراونه والسيد سلمان الطراونه وغيرهم من الرموز والشيوخ في عشائر الطراونه ، وزاد من قوة الإجماع على الفريق المتقاعد خالد الطراونه انسحاب المحامي فايز سعيد الملاحمه الطراونه لصالحه ، وانسحاب السيد عادل أحمد سالم مزعل القضاة لصالحه حيث نشر إعلانا في الصحف يعلن دعمه ودعم عشيرة المزاعلة / القضاة في بلدة محي للفريق المتقاعد خالد الطراونه .
وكان الفريق المتقاعد خالد الطراونه قد خاض انتخابات (93) ولكن تشرذم الثقل التصويتي لعشائر الطراونه على سبعة مرشحين حال دون وصوله إلى المجلس النيابي حيث خاض انتخابات 1993م من أبناء العشيرة الفريق المتقاعد خالد الطراونه (2011 صوتا ) والسيد عارف الطراونه (1750 صوتا) واليد صالح الطراونه (490 صوتا) والسيد حسين الطراونه وكان مرشحا باسم حزب جبهة العمل الإسلامي (111 صوتا) والسيد ياسين الطراونه (342 صوتا) والسيد شاكر الطراونه (486 صوتا) والسيد محمد الطراونه (279 صوتا) ، ولو تجمعت كل هذه الأصوات (5469 صوتا) لأقواهم الفريق المتقاعد خالد الطراونه لكانت دفعت به إلى المجلس النيابي الثاني عشر فائزا بالمركز الأول وبفرق كبير عن الفائز بالمركز الأول في انتخابات 1993 م الفريق المتقاعد المهندس عبد الهادي عطا الله المجالي الذي حصل على (3871) صوتا . 
وكان المحامي محمد فارس فجيج الطراونه قد فاز في انتخابات 1989م ( قبل قانون الصوت الواحد ) مدعوما من العشيرة ومن قطاعات من الناخبين المسيسين ذوي التوجهات القومية حيث فاز بالمقعد السابع الأخير المخصص للعرب المسلمين في دائرة الكرك وحصل على (9378) صوتا على الرغم من وجود ثلاثة مرشحين آخرين من نفس العشيرة وهم السيد عاطف يوسف الطراونه (5213 صوتا) ، والسيد محمود محمد يوسف الطراونه (4800 صوتا) ، والسيد عبد الكريم أحمد مسلم الملاحمه الطراونه (3425 صوتا).
وتعتبر عشيرة الطراونة من العشائر التي طبعت بصماتها مبكرا على الحياة التشريعية في الأردن ، فقد مثلها الشيخ حسين باشا الطراونة الذي كان من رجالات الحركة الوطنية الأردنية في بدايات القرن العشرين النصرم في المجلسين التشريعيين الثاني (10/6/1931م – 10/6/1934م ) والخامس ( 20/10/1942 – 20/10/1945م – 20/10/ 1947م ) .
وعلى صعيد مجلس النواب فقد مثلها النائب والوزير السابق أحمد محمود الطراونة ( أبو هشام ) في المجالس النيابية الثاني (20/4/1950 – 3/5/1951م ) والثالث ( 1/9/1951 – 22/6/1954م ) والرابع ( 17/10/1954 – 26/6/1956م ) ، وشغل أحد مقاعد الكرك بالتزكية في 10/7/1958م بعد شغوره في المجلس النيابي الخامس ( 2/10/1956 -27/10/1961) ،ومثل الشيخ عبد الوهاب الطراونة العشيرة في المجلس النيابي السادس ( 19/10/1961م – 17/10/1962م ) والسابع ( 27/11/1962 – 21/4/1963م ) والتاسع ( 18/4/1967 – 18/4/1971 ) والعاشر ( 16/1/1984 – 30/7/1988م ) ، ومثل المحامي محمد فارس الطراونة العشيرة في المجلس الحادي عشر ( 27/11/1989 -4/8/1993م ) ، ومثل الفريق المتقاعد خالد الطراونة العشيرة في المجلس الثالث عشر ( 6/11/1997 – 16/6/2001م ) ، ومثلها المهندس عاطف الطراونة في المجلس الرابع عشرالحالي .

على صعيد الحركة الإسلامية لم ترشِّح الحركة أحدا من أعضائها أو أنصارها في دائرة الكرك الثالثة ، ويتوقع مراقبون أن توجه الحركة الإسلامية أعضاءها وأنصارها لدعم المرشح الأقرب لتوجهات الحركة وطروحاتها ومواقفها . 
على صعيد عشيرة البطوش فإن فرصة إستعادة مقعدها الذي كان يشغله النائب عاطف محمد خليل البطوش في المجلس النيابي الحادي عشر ( 1989م) تبدو ضبابية إذا استمر تشرذم ثقلها التصويتي على مرشحين إثنين ، وربما تكون لها فرصة في إقتناص أحد مقاعد الكوتا النسائية إذا دعمت مرشحتها على الكوتا النسائية .
وفي إنتخابات عام 1997م لم يحالفها الحظ في إيصال مرشحها الوحيد السيد عبد السلام عبد الكريم البطوش الذي حصل على 2310 أصوات إلى المجلس ، كما لم يتمكن مرشحاها في انتخابات 2003م السيد عبد السلام عبد الكريم البطوش ( 1616 صوتا ) والسيد محمد رجا محمد البطوش ( 262 صوتا ) من الفوز .
عشيرة القطاونة عزفت عن خوض هذه الإنتخابات ، وكانت قد حاولت إقتحام أبواب المجلس النيابي في إنتخابات 1997م بمرشحها السيد عبد الكريم سليمان زامل القطاونة ( 1234 صوتا ) ، كما كررت المحاولة في إنتخابات 2003م بمرشحها السيد محمد صبري محمد القطاونة ( 1249صوتا) ، ولم يحالفها الحظ في المرتين .
عشيرة الرواشدة تغيب عن الإنتخابات القادمة ، وكانت قد حاولت الوصول إلى المجلس النيابي في إنتخابات 1997م وفي انتخابات 2003م ولم يحالفها الحظ في المرتين ، ففي انتخابات 1997م حصل مرشحها السيد فتحي عبد العزيز إرشود الرواشدة على 1524 صوتا ، وفي انتخابات 2003م حصل مرشحها السيد محمد علي إرشيد الرواشدة على 1745صوتا .
عشيرة الموانيس تغيب أيضا عن الإنتخابات ، وكان السيدمحمود حماد سالم الموانيس قد حصل في انتخابات عام 2003م على 1379 صوتا .
على صعيد عشيرة النوايسة كان إسم السيد سالم فرحان سالم النوايسة قد تردد لخوض الإنتخابات للتنافس على أحد مقعدي الدائرة ، ولكنه لم يترشح رسميا ، ويذكر أن عشيرة النوايسة لم ترشح أحدا ً من أبنائها في الإنتخابات السابقة ، أما في انتخابات عام 1997م فقد خاضها السيد عناد أحمد هزيم النوايسة للتنافس على أحد مقاعد دائرة محافظة الكرك السبعة المخصصة للمسلمين (قبل فصل لواء المزار الجنوبي ليصبح دائرة مستقلة) وحصل على 1343 صوتاً لم تمكنه من الفوز، وكان الدكتور الطبيب / المحامي رياض محمد سليمان النوايسة قد شغل مقعداً في المجلس النيابي العاشر عن دائرة محافظة الكرك ( 1984- 1988) ، ولم يحالفه الحظ في العودة إلى المجلس الحادي عشر في انتخابات عام 1989م (قبل قانون الصوت الواحد) حيث حصل على 7911 صوتاً.

عشيرة الخرشة تغيب عن الإنتخابات ، وكان السيد عوض سليمان سالم الخرشة قد حصل على 1483 صوتا تمكنه من الفوز .

عشائر النعيمات وعشائر بلدة العراق والجعافرة غابت عن الإنتخابات أيضا .
نشطاء في حملة المهندس زياد لافي المطارنة يتوقعون أن تنعكس حالة التشرذم في أصوات الطراونة والصرايرة بشكل إيجابي على فرصة مرشحهم في الفوز بأحد مقعدي الدائرة .

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الثقل التصويتي للطراونة يتشرذم على (6) مرشحين .






 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

شكلها حاميه على الآخر يا حوت بس التوقعات هاي السنة إحتمال مقعدين ... :Eh S(2): 

ملاحظة أخي الحوت :- 
 عاطف موسى سليمان الطراونة ... هو مرشح جديد وليس نائب سابق والنائب السابق المقصود هو المهندس عاطف يوسف صالح الطراونة / وشكرا ً ...

----------

